# Exercises to shift the flab?



## Gaz Vickers (28 Dec 2012)

Just a little question. Additional to cycling, Which exercises are better for helping to shift the stomach flab (Beer Belly)?
Also what foods should i be avoiding?


----------



## cyberknight (28 Dec 2012)

You can do exercises to tone the muscles but its always going to come down to using the calories up by putting less in than your taking out with food choices and cycling.
For food you are best to avoid things that give you a sugar rush , i do not pretendto be an expert and i am sure some one will come along but heres soem links ..
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/content/recipes/healthy/low-gi/
http://www.livestrong.com/article/461165-doctor-recommended-low-gi-foods/
http://health.ninemsn.com/dietandnutrition/nutrition/693899/the-low-gi-diet
I believe there is some good advice on this topic related to eating on a budget
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/balanced-diet-on-a-budget.120280/


----------



## Gaz Vickers (28 Dec 2012)

Cheers, i will have a read.


----------



## tadpole (28 Dec 2012)

Gaz Vickers said:


> Just a little question. Additional to cycling, Which exercises are better for helping to shift the stomach flab (Beer Belly)?
> Also what foods should i be avoiding?


No food to avoid, just eat less of what you like. Portion control and Impulse control will work better than diets. As for getting rid of the beer belly flab, eat less, and have a look at http://randomabs.com/today/


----------



## Gaz Vickers (28 Dec 2012)

tadpole said:


> No food to avoid, just eat less of what you like. Portion control and Impulse control will work better than diets. As for getting rid of the beer belly flab, eat less, and have a look at http://randomabs.com/today/


Thanks for the link. I will give it a whirl!


----------



## cyberknight (28 Dec 2012)

Heres a link for some stomach work, i do use these ..





If in doubt seek advice from an instructor , it is very hard to give advice without showing you how to do them right to make them effective and safe and what works for you !


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Dec 2012)

There is no exercise on the planet capable of shifting fat. Do all the ab crunches, lunges and whatever else you like.

The issue is diet


----------



## defy-one (28 Dec 2012)

Beer belly equals less beer..... in addition to all the advice above.
I'm sure you know alchohol has a lot of calories


----------



## style over speed (28 Dec 2012)

tadpole said:


> No food to avoid, just eat less of what you like. Portion control and Impulse control will work better than diets. As for getting rid of the beer belly flab, eat less, and have a look at http://randomabs.com/today/


 
I'd disagree, apparently wheat is addictive and eating it creates feelings of hunger so the above advice will just not work. Give up eating wheat products if you want to loose the belly fat.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Dec 2012)

style over speed said:


> I'd disagree, apparently wheat is addictive and eating it creates feelings of hunger so the above advice will just not work. Give up eating wheat products if you want to loose the belly fat.


Source?


----------



## style over speed (28 Dec 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Source?


 
I dont want to look like I"m spamming but theres a book called Wheat Belly by cardiologist William Davis… although his blog contains similar information. I've read about half the book, and havent followed up the source information… I came to this the other way around, I had to cut out wheat earlier this year for allergy reasons, and was curious why I'd lost weight.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Dec 2012)

style over speed said:


> I dont want to look like I"m spamming but theres a book called Wheat Belly by cardiologist William Davis… although his blog contains similar information. I've read about half the book, and havent followed up the source information… I came to this the other way around, I had to cut out wheat earlier this year for allergy reasons, and was curious why I'd lost weight.


Ahh yes I've seen that before.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Dec 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Source?



I'm just one person, so hardly proof of anything, but avoiding wheat products during the week helped me shift my gut.

There's still some gut here, but that's going nowhere till I stop drinking beer, which is probably never


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> There is no exercise on the planet capable of shifting fat. Do all the ab crunches, lunges and whatever else you like.
> 
> The issue is diet


Incorrect. Recent studies have demonstrated it is possible to spot reduce fat with exercise, mainly due to increased circulation to the area being exercised.

BUT...and it's a huge BUT...

We are talking huge volumes of repetitive movements over quite a considerable period of time, so don't be relying on it to make a noteworthy difference.

Diet is the big impact factor and tadpoles advice about portion control is most excellent. I'd add to that avoid alcohol, as apart from the calories, it suppresses certain chemical functions within your body for up to 4 days after drinking, so everything from metabolism to hormone production gets messed up.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Dec 2012)

Drago said:


> Incorrect. Recent studies have demonstrated it is possible to spot reduce fat with exercise, mainly due to increased circulation to the area being exercised.
> 
> BUT...and it's a huge BUT...
> 
> ...


Please link to these studies.


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2012)

Proceedings of the Nutrition Society by Professor K. Frayne, 1998 and 1999.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Dec 2012)

Drago said:


> Proceedings of the Nutrition Society by Professor K. Frayne, 1998.


Anything that isn't 14yrs old?


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2012)

I don't believe the physical laws that Govern biology have changed since then. Frayne is one of the Planets leading experts on obesity and related disease, and intervening years, most notably in 2006, has expanded on his original findings. A lot of bed time reading there for you.


----------



## neil earley (28 Dec 2012)

loads and loads of ironing, got a basketfull and I am sooo tired afterwards lol


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Dec 2012)

Drago said:


> I don't believe the physical laws that Govern biology have changed since then. Frayne is one of the Planets leading experts on obesity and related disease, and intervening years, most notably in 2006, has expanded on his original findings. A lot of bed time reading there for you.


No. But studies,methods and thinking do change.


----------



## CopperCyclist (28 Dec 2012)

Only real way to shift flab is to either add more exercise to your routine, or eat less calories, or both. 

Whichever you choose, make it sustainable otherwise as soon as you stop doing that extra exercise, or sneak some extra calories in to your diet, the flans gonna return.


----------



## tadpole (28 Dec 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm just one person, so hardly proof of anything, but avoiding wheat products during the week helped me shift my gut.
> 
> There's still some gut here, but that's going nowhere till I stop drinking beer, which is probably never


I think you're confusing Cause and Effect, you stop eating wheat, and you lose weight, but not eating wheat, is not necessarily the cause, controlling your eating, and watching what you eat, along with cutting down your calories overall will mean you will lose weight.
A normal person can eat 3500 Calories of food with contained no wheat and still put on weigh, or a the same normal person eating 2000 calories of wheat based food will still lose weight.
Be it low wheat or no wheat or no meat or no carbohydrates, high protein or no protein, eat more than you burn and you will gain weight, eat less and you will lose.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Dec 2012)

One way to be sure eh. Blood test!


----------



## ayceejay (28 Dec 2012)

The "spot reducing" question always comes up when the "flab" is seen to be on the stomach but sods law states that when trying to lose weight this is the last place it drops from. I tried a drastic weight loss program once and lost it all around my shoulders which perversely made my belly look even bigger. Increasing exercise and eating properly is the way to go but I think it is essential to work on the body as a whole paying attention to core muscles that will 'take up the slack' so to speak when your belly goes. Pilates is good for this as you will work on posture and 'body image' as well as toning up, this is in addition to cycling and a sensible diet.


----------



## tadpole (28 Dec 2012)

You'll not see your "Belly go" until you're down to below 10% to 12% BF. Abs are made mostly in the Kitchen.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Dec 2012)

tadpole said:


> I think you're confusing Cause and Effect,.



Hence the caveat


----------



## Garz (28 Dec 2012)

Arse, belly and neck tend to be where males store the fat however you cannot pick where you lose it from I'm afraid!

A healthy diet will visibly do the most for your requirement however in tandem with your cycling a good core exercise routine should show those abs if you are patient.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (29 Dec 2012)

I know its not going to be easy! It seems alot of salad needs putting in my diet! 
And much more exercise than i am currently doing. 
Thanks for all your input guys. Its muchly appreciated! I've got 8 months to lose it so i don't look like a flubber in my trunks on the beach!


----------



## montage (29 Dec 2012)

I've read that weight lifting will help lose chub easier, as your body continues to burn the fat long after exercise - same goes for adding sprints into rides..


----------



## MattHB (29 Dec 2012)

Beer belly can be caused by not fat, but by very week core muscles. Pilates can fix this as well as just about anything else!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (29 Dec 2012)

Im not convinced regarding giving up eating wheat products if you want to loose the belly fat. I currently weigh 60.9kg and have 9.6% body fat and very little belly fat at all yet eat pretty decent quantitys of wheat.
I have a nutritionist who works with me on my diet and at no point has it ever been suggested to me to cut whole wheat from my diet. There is a massive difference between refined wheat and whole wheat, it is wrong to group the two.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Dec 2012)

I only cut out wheat for a few months, now I use it to keep my belly full.

It was just as likely the increased exercise had a greater affect on weight loss.

I have a special brick by my back door that is a guaranteed way of repelling dinosaurs, in that as long as the brick has been there we have had no dinosaur attacks.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (29 Dec 2012)

> A study in the _American Journal of Clinical Nutrition_ showed that a calorie-controlled diet rich in whole grains trimmed extra fat from the waistline of obese subjects.





> Study participants who ate all whole grains (in addition to five servings of fruits and vegetables, three servings of low-fat dairy, and two servings of lean meat, fish or poultry) lost more weight from the abdominal area than another group that ate the same diet, but with all refined grains.





> "Eating a diet rich in whole grains while reducing refined carbohydrates changes the glucose and insulin response and makes it easier to mobilise fat stores," says study researcher Dr Penny Kris-Etherton, a professor of nutritional sciences.​http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/87/1/79.abstract


 
This research shows common sense, it concludes that if you eat healthy and consume, fruit, veg, low fat dairy, lean meat or lean fish or lean poultry your health will improve, and this is an important thing to consider... is the goal the cosmetic visual appearance of a flat tummy or is the goal better health.
There is no simple fix and changing things are easier than keeping the changes, IMHO you need to embrace a lifestyle change long term to address these things. This includes diet and exercise.
We all have our own individual and unique challenges to over come.


----------



## pauldavid (29 Dec 2012)

Just follow the Beige diet.

Don't Eat anything beige and the weight will fall off


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Dec 2012)

pauldavid said:


> Just follow the Beige diet.
> 
> Don't Eat anything beige and the weight will fall off


That sounds like a scientifically proven method


----------



## pauldavid (29 Dec 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> That sounds like a scientifically proven method



Hard to believe I know but I'm not actually a doctor or a qualified nutritionist you know


----------



## cyberknight (29 Dec 2012)

pauldavid said:


> Just follow the Beige diet.
> 
> Don't Eat anything beige and the weight will fall off


Or you will end up like ...


----------

